# Tired of being left alone.



## horselover (May 19, 2012)

My H works M-F and goes out with his friends on weekends, they go "dirt roading" which is driving around and drinking. and when I say he works M-F, he stays where he works because it is a 2 hr. drive from where we live and we just don't have the gas money for him to drive back and forth everyday. Although he can come home on a Monday night if it involves going to a Thunder game with his friends!

I'm constantly left at home with our almost 2 yr. old son and i'm tired of feeling like a only parent. I'm just emotionally drained. I've told him how I feel a few times and it gets better for a couple of weeks but then it's back to the same ole thing. When I want to go to a movie with a friend or go to the lake with my family he turns into a complete a**. I'm just so angry. He can go out and drink but I can't go and have some "innocent" fun.

I need some advice on what to do. I'm just lost right now.. Thank you for reading and please share your thoughts!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

In order to keep the emotional connection in your relationship, the two of you need to spend about 15 hours a week together doing date-like things...this is without your child around. 

Only after the two of you have had your 15 hours should either of you even consider going to seperately with friends.

Do you have any friends or family who could watch your child during the week so you can get some time out on your own and/or with friends. Many churches have mother's day out programs.

Perhaps your husband needs to look for a job closer to home so that the two of you can repair your marriage. It sounds like it's in serious trouble.


----------



## venuslove (Apr 16, 2012)

Yeah, it's in trouble. My son is just ten months and his dad has started to not want to take care of him. He'll just tell me" I don't want to." He tells me now that he doesn't want to be a father
I've tried telling him till I'm blue in the face. He doesn't care. Deosn't want the responsibility. There's nothing you can do. My options are live with an emotionally abusive husband who can't care for our child, even for me to go out for two hours. I've tried to go out three times since he was born. Or to get a divorce. I too feel like a single parent already except that I have to take care of my husband, too. Good luck


----------



## Browncoat (Mar 25, 2012)

He should want to be involved every step of the child's development... that's not too much to ask for. Going out once in a while on weekends is one thing, but he's a father now and his priorities need to shift. He's grown man now and he needs to take responsibility.

You didn't get married so that you could be a single mother.


----------

